# Lab uncovers underdosed Aicar, GW1516 and MK-2866



## getbig808 (Oct 7, 2011)

Lab uncovers underdosed Aicar, GW1516 and MK-2866 on black market


----------



## jayice (Oct 8, 2011)

getbig808 said:


> Lab uncovers underdosed Aicar, GW1516 and MK-2866 on black market



was this sarmssearch's mk-2866 that was tested bro?


----------



## yerg (Oct 14, 2011)

Very interesting... more underdosed shit!!! wtf?


----------



## bulldogz (Oct 14, 2011)

Too bad the research company was not revealed and/or mentioned...


----------



## keith1569 (Oct 14, 2011)

that sucks ass


----------



## Dark Geared God (Oct 14, 2011)




----------



## jayice (Oct 15, 2011)

really think the mk-2866 was sarmssearch's as i purchased from them last year and i know there the only one selling it at 25mg/30ml and in a blue bottle labled green tea extract.


----------

